
Snipt – Long term memory for coders - The Industry - nicksergeant
http://theindustry.cc/2012/05/18/snipt-long-term-memory-for-coders/
======
spullara
I think that all of these have been replaced by gist.github.com -- each is a
repository, allows for multiple snippets and comments.

~~~
nicksergeant
Except Gist doesn't make it easy to categorize / browse. Gist has its place,
Snipt has a slightly different use case.

------
RSkuja
I have to sign up by hand? Google? Facebook? Twitter? cmon... its like 10
years ago.

~~~
nicksergeant
Target audience is developers. Many "people with discerning taste" would
prefer _not_ to tie their accounts to third-party accounts.

